# another leak



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I take no credit 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1231680


----------



## thejondude (Jul 13, 2011)

some1 deodex this!


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah +1! Wish I knew how!!!


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I wish I knew how to extract the ruu from the .exe or I'd do it myself. All I ever seen to do it is on a windows machine, but I only run ubuntu anymore.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm guessing GB must be getting closer and closer!


----------



## tommy (Jun 18, 2011)

Someone needs to get the radio extracted stat!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpninja (Jul 23, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> I wish I knew how to extract the ruu from the .exe or I'd do it myself. All I ever seen to do it is on a windows machine, but I only run ubuntu anymore.


cabextract homie.


----------



## tcpninja (Jul 23, 2011)

tommy said:


> Someone needs to get the radio extracted stat!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I got you in an hour, if nobody else does it by then.


----------



## wwjdd44 (Jul 1, 2011)

tommy said:


> Someone needs to get the radio extracted stat!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


by the name of the file, it appears the radio has not changed.


----------



## Shambala69 (Jul 11, 2011)

This is fun! Wish I didn't have a dissertation to write-


----------



## xxDriveNxx (Jun 12, 2011)

wwjdd44 said:


> by the name of the file, it appears the radio has not changed.


At least the LTE radio is the same version. However, I'd assume that they both are.


----------



## dachef3184 (Jul 26, 2011)

Radios posted on teambamf

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> yeah +1! Wish I knew how!!!


http://code.google.com/p/smali/wiki/DeodexInstructions



tanknspank said:


> I wish I knew how to extract the ruu from the .exe or I'd do it myself. All I ever seen to do it is on a windows machine, but I only run ubuntu anymore.


I would

```
sudo apt-get install wine
```
and then try this method -->

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=10509780&postcount=102


----------



## wwjdd44 (Jul 1, 2011)

xxDriveNxx said:


> At least the LTE radio is the same version. However, I'd assume that they both are.





dachef3184 said:


> Radios posted on teambamf
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


LTE is the same CDMA has changed.


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I failed at this post. lol, nothing to see here. Everyone move along now.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a thread with a Rooted version on XDA.. Flash in Clockwork. I am deodexing it also. 

Its a pig, and uploading now.


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

FYI.

This also has hboot 1.05.


----------



## xxDriveNxx (Jun 12, 2011)

barcodelinux said:


> FYI.
> 
> This also has hboot 1.05.


Is that the one that is supposedly going to be unlockable?


----------

